# LGB starter set diesel getting a makeover



## DarkTalon (Nov 8, 2008)

Alright, so I had an LGB 2090 diesel switcher around..(I love little siderod diesels) but it was too toylike and bland(no working lights or anything!) so I took it apart and started brainstorming... first I decided it was too light..so I found a better weight in the form of one out of an Aristo SD-45, a similar SD-45 donated it's faulty(shuts off after just about 2 minutes) smoke unit since this little loco won't be seeing alot of lengthy travel, mostly just shunting duties. 

I only have a very cheap pc camera to work with...so here's a pic of the weight + smoke unit setup(havent decided for battery or track wiring for the unit or lights yet..) The smoke unit is attached to the weight via JB Weld... 

The stack I used a part of an ink pen that just happened to catch my eye..a little drilling and a little painting..and now it's a smokestack  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gro35Iisxlc this is a video i took of the smoke unit under the hood and running(no sound on my cam..) looks like it'll do pretty well once everything is buttoned down.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Lookin' good, keep us posted.

Les


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have installed bright white LED's in all 6 lights on my 2090. Makes a big difference in looks, plus on one I added the MDC hustler smoke stack. 

Dress these up and you can take them anywhere.


----------

